
The real reason android is winning in volume. 30% goes to the carrier. - bound008
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/04/mf_android/all/1?
======
kiba
Title should be changed to: The Android Explosion: How Google’s Freewheeling
Ecosytem Threatens the iPhone

------
tomjen3
>But make no mistake: As is often the case in technology, only one platform
will prevail.

I don't buy this - sure there are only one OS for pcs, but there are many
different browser.

The end game is fun to speculate about but before we can do that we need to
know if the phone is a platform (like the OS) where the main feature is if it
can run the app you want or if its a browser where you can access the
information with either.

A decade ago this would have been easy but today the pull of the internet is
so strong that I don't think it is a given that one platform is able to cut
the other of.

If it takes 5 years before the two platforms face each other of the pull is
only going to be that much stronger.

